# RKL - iTemp error



## skfish (Aug 18, 2011)

Tonight my controller started displaying "iTemp error" for the temperature. I tried recalibrating the probe but the setting always is defaulting back to 77.0. Has anybody else had problems with the iTemp? THe unit is about 10 months old. Is there anyway to test the temp probe? I checked the DA forum and there was little there.

Thanks in advance!
Rob


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you reset the whole unit by powering it all down? If that doesn't work I'd contact DA directy.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

In case nobody on here can help....Have you tried contacting the manufacturer? Sometimes probes can be tested but the manufacturer would be the ones with the technical info.


----------



## skfish (Aug 18, 2011)

I did power everything down. I just did not do a system reset.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I had a similar issue with my unit. After working for a long time one day it showed "temp error." I contacted customer support and they indicated that the message usually means that the unit can't detect the probe. However he said that there's 2 types of probes. An itemp and a regular temp probe. Itemp probes are the newer temp probes that connect via RJ11 (phone jack style). Anyways he said to select itemp to display and all was fine for me. It was weird and I still can't tell you why it stopped working all of a sudden and required a switch to the other probe selection.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Also DA customer support is super in my experience. Interestingly enough they are just located just south of the border to us.


----------



## skfish (Aug 18, 2011)

Today I powered everything down and restarted along with a factory reset. Still getting the error. Sent an email to DA. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

They will try to troubleshoot via email and if its determined to be some sort of malfunction they will send you the necessary parts. You would just be responsible for return shipping of the defective parts.


----------

